# T - shirt storage?



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have limited space for blank shirts and inventory. Does anyone have any similar sitiuations, if so how did you store them?
mike


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

How about some more details. Like how much inventory in how much space. I would just fold them all up or hang everything in a closet.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Currently I'm working out of a utility room, heatpressing only. Ihave about 144 blanks, and roughly 48pcs. of inventory. I'm not making enough to justify renting space. I'm wanting to get a handle on it before it gets out of control. I'm handicapped so I need things down low roughly 4'. we are out of space in the closets. Sorry for the undetailed post I was really busy.
MIKE


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

mike i use those big plastic tubs with snap down lids......target and walmart both have them in a multitude of sizes and colors. i just write on the end with a fat sharpie to identify the contents/colors/sizes/materials


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea I store them in large plastic containes and pile them... quite some space savind and as portable as it gets...


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Those bins are a great idea. I don't know why I didn't think of it, guess I was really frazzled. THANKS .
MIKE


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Those bins are a great idea. I don't know why I didn't think of it, guess I was really frazzled. THANKS .
> MIKE


bins for me too. 2 size each bin, i have tote bags in one, i have colored shirts in their own bins, mousepads and etc in other, and so on. once u organize them u can keep good inventory also. oh and some bins r different colors green, pink red blue and so.

good luck


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking for something to store rolls of vinyl. Somewhere I saw someone selling a board with dowels (or something of that sort) that help the rolls stand up and are easy to grab the color you need. Currently mine are all stacked on the table. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike . . I store my tee's in rubbermaid type containers -- they stack nicely . . when you go looking for them . .. take two folder shirts from a table/display at the store and place them in the container (before purchasing the container) -- they way you able to see just about how many tee's you can keep in stock --- I have one container per adult size . .. I can keep about 3-4 dozen tee's in one container
you might only need one container for adult sizes Small and Med -- 

*YIPPY SKIPPY*~ my shop only needs the doors to be hung and then I can move my equipment and inventory in and not worry about the containers 
but the containers have served me well . . .

be sure that the rubbermaid type containers snap close and that they are 
stackable . . mark your containers according to the sizes you keep in stock . . 


Diane
;o}






GHEENEE1 said:


> Currently I'm working out of a utility room, heatpressing only. Ihave about 144 blanks, and roughly 48pcs. of inventory. I'm not making enough to justify renting space. I'm wanting to get a handle on it before it gets out of control. I'm handicapped so I need things down low roughly 4'. we are out of space in the closets. Sorry for the undetailed post I was really busy.
> MIKE


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> I have limited space for blank shirts and inventory. Does anyone have any similar sitiuations, if so how did you store them?
> mike


 
Hi Mike,

I followed retail stores like Target's lead. They use shelving in the store, and they stack tons of shirts on one shelf. I came home and emptied out one of those 6 ft shelving cases you get @ Walmart for $30 and folded mine and put them in there.

They're readily accessible and the shelf takes up a small footprint in my room. Worked wonders for my limited storage, and better than the previous things I tried. I am still amazed at the volume of tees I can store in this small space compared to the closet, or worse, the box they were delivered in, haha.

Good Luck.


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

As far as vinyl roll storage go to signwarehouse.com and look at storage racks. They screw into the wall and hold 18 rolls. works great.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

jberte said:


> mike i use those big plastic tubs with snap down lids......target and walmart both have them in a multitude of sizes and colors.


That sums me up too.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Buechee said:


> That sums me up too.


 
May I ask you a question since you use them? Do you use them with the lid? Is it a pain to open and relid them? If stacked, are you stacking, unstacking and re-stacking. I am really rather a lazy person when it comes to managing and moving stuff over and over. I'm also usually in such a rush I don't have time to move things and put them back quickly. That's how I imagine this system to end up being, either alot of moving, or ending up unlidded side by side taking over my garage.

Am I all wrong on that? Is there a fairly easy way to use these? Thanks for any insight you, or anyone else, can give. I appreciate it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the stackable ones and put an inventory list in each one so that I can keep track of when I need to reorder. There are also ones that are made like pullout drawers too if you dont want to stack them. I dont think they are as big but they would probably work also.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I tried stacking rubbermaid containers but the shirts got very wrinkled and it was a pain to dig to the bottom so now I have re used a tall narrow 5 shelf stand that is just large enough for me to stack individually folded two stacks side by side in my office. This gives me easy access to them. For traveling to shows I have switched to shallow under bed containers rather than the deep containers.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, I also use those big, clear plastic tubs, Walmart has the cheapest price and they are stackable. I write the sizes on the outside with a permanent marker. I use one big for each size, keeping approximately 30 shirts of each size on hand. I have the even bigger/longer ones for sweatshirts and long sleeve, but keep all the kids/youth sizes in just 2 tubs. 

Yes, I do stack them, but put the most used sizes on the top, S, M, L, 1X, 2X, large sizes on the bottom. There are times, when doing big orders you have to move them around, but for the most part, I am only doing 5-10 t's/day for website, Ebay sales. 

I also strung 10 lb weight chain from the basement ceiling to hang the shirts on hangers to cool some before bagging. **This has been a HUGE necessity. 

In addition, I purhcased an inexpensive 6' folding table that I use to address mailing envelopes and for folding the finished product. 

Gail


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I came home and emptied out one of those 6 ft shelving cases you get @ Walmart for $30 and folded mine and put them in there.


 
Dear Mike, 
You write fast, I read fast, sorry, I missed the part about being 4 ft. My shelves are varied in arrangement. The one with the most height (about 18") is holding over 60 tees right now, and it is about half full. The other 5 shelves are empty. I just wanted to give you an idea of the storage I'm getting. Best wishes.
Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

kippygirl12 said:


> I also strung 10 lb weight chain from the basement ceiling to hang the shirts on hangers to cool some before bagging. **This has been a HUGE necessity.
> 
> In addition, I purhcased an inexpensive 6' folding table that I use to address mailing envelopes and for folding the finished product.
> 
> Gail


Yep, I agree, these were also big issues for me. To solve my probs, I installed one of those wire shelves that are capable of also handling hangers above a similar 6 foot table. I grabbed my 6 ft. wooden curtain rod, flung off the curtains and mounted the wooden rod on the wall above the table top about 18". This rod now has my unruly polybags hanging over it. (I can't tell you what a relief it is to have them up and out of the way. I can keep an eye on supplies and they fit side by side, instead of stacked. I keep 5 sizes and they all fit across.) The printer I use for shipping labels is there, too.

When I'm ready to ship: the shirts, bags, labels, area to fold are all right there in one spot, within arms reach for everything. That's along way from where I started out. Still no curtains up - just an empty replacement rod.


----------



## hdstan (Jan 31, 2008)

just my 2 cents on vinyl storage,i use shelf brackets from the home improvement store.the rails with the little slits in them.the brackets that clip into them come in different lengths,i use 12",and you can change the spacing anytime.works great for me.and their a lot cheaper than a commercial vinyl rack.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*I also use the plastic storage tubs with sizes stenciled on the outside. I am blessed to have enough room to not have to stack. I have one of the 6' folding tables as well used for folding and shipping. I was just using the table to cool shirts after pressing but after reading the posts here believe I too will be placing some type of rod or chain near my table to hang them after completion. Thanks for the idea  *


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hdstan said:


> just my 2 cents on vinyl storage,i use shelf brackets from the home improvement store.the rails with the little slits in them.the brackets that clip into them come in different lengths,i use 12",and you can change the spacing anytime.works great for me.and their a lot cheaper than a commercial vinyl rack.


Lol. I love these so far. I am in the process of ripping out the rubbermaid closet organizers from the bedroom closets and replacing them with these strips and 16" brackets (for the shelves) and hanging my hangers directly on these brackets. Amazing the storage increase, and can adjust for longer garments. It freed up room on the right side of the closet for 6 each 22x24 inch shelves from floor to ceiling in there. Loving it.

Again, just following the way retail stores store and display mega amounts of clothing in very little space. So far, so good.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, Kelly -- could you post photos of your system? Guess I'm a little dense, and just not understanding -- although it SOUNDS great, I just can't visualize it! I have mine in the original boxes the shirts came in, and stuffed underneath my L shaped desk...  

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, but it'll be a little while, I have some stuff I have to finish up first, and then it'd be my pleasure.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

lol i am like Melissa they r still in the box's but i need to get that sorted out at the min i am using my dinning room for h/p and small room out back for printing i live in a flat so VERY limited space, one thought i had was to use those bags that u can suck the air out of and compressing the Tees that takes up very little room and keeps them fat  but still working on it


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

im looking at one of these...

Cubicles 8 Cube - White : Target


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello guys

I'm about open shop within a few months and I'm preparing my self as the days go by. I found this on eBay and I'm thinking of buying it, but I need input. What do you guys think about this storage item for storing printed T shirts ?

BIN PARTS STORAGE RACK STEEL SHELF SHELVING - 16 BINS - eBay (item 250325276560 end time Apr-12-09 12:22:39 PDT)


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm-mm I wouldn't use it for storage because this particular shelving unit is designed for "parts". From the looks of it, you would be able to store 2 shirts folded in each of sections of the drawer...it wouldn't hold much. 

I personally have cheap, clear plastic storage containers from Walmart. I keep each size in one bin, such as Small, Med, Large, 1X, 2X, 3X and have 4 & 5X in another. I also have seperate bins for sweatshirts and long sleeve. I find it much easier when making shirts to pop open a clear box and EASIER when I need to order or do inventory at the end of the year. They are stackable. 

I do not make my shirts in advance...I make them as they sell.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Sterilite Brand Clearview stackable drawers. I get 29 QT. bins when they go on sale at Target. I have limited space and can fit so much in each drawer. (They are made in U.S.A. also) There is no stacking or unstacking just slide open. I had them all labeled, but then it was just easier to look in there as inventory changed. The plastic drawers are easy to grab and go and load in car for craft shows and you can set them up facing you at the show. It's easy to grab what you need, and condense. No dust, neatly folded, no wrinkles. I have also put folded shirts in clear plastic t-shirt bags, and put in the drawers. They stay awesome in t-shirt bags. No wrinkles, they lay flat, and you can put sizing stickers on bags so stickers won't ruin shirt over time. You fit more in when the shirts are in t-shirt bags.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Just like Kelly I use Shelving. I like to see just what exactly I have . So instead of ordering 100 xl wht t-s I can look in the xl section and see that I have 36. The plastic storage totes take up too much space for me. 1 tote for small white 1 tote for small colors etc. I just got tired of opening those totes.


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

Traceyt said:


> I use Sterilite Brand Clearview stackable drawers. I get 29 QT. bins when they go on sale at Target. I have limited space and can fit so much in each drawer. (They are made in U.S.A. also) There is no stacking or unstacking just slide open. I had them all labeled, but then it was just easier to look in there as inventory changed. The plastic drawers are easy to grab and go and load in car for craft shows and you can set them up facing you at the show. It's easy to grab what you need, and condense. No dust, neatly folded, no wrinkles. I have also put folded shirts in clear plastic t-shirt bags, and put in the drawers. They stay awesome in t-shirt bags. No wrinkles, they lay flat, and you can put sizing stickers on bags so stickers won't ruin shirt over time. You fit more in when the shirts are in t-shirt bags.



How many t-shirts can you fit in each drawer? Thanks!

(I know it depends on the size, but if you can give me an idea of how many of one particular size you can fit in there... I'll extrapolate the other sizes from there.)


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

the clear containers are the best! I can see what I have at a glance.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

We have our shirts sorted on shelves by size. So easy to see what is in stock and do inventory. We 'bag' our folded shirts ~~ 2 or 3 in gallon zip-lock bags to protect them (of course, we are traveling with our inventory a lot of time). 

If you do use clear plastic containers, watch the sunlight from windows ... it can cause 'bleach' lines if the sun hits it.

We also use tubs for some of our smaller inventory items.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I obviously have too much inventory as I have every storage solution each person here spoke about. I have the shelves that Kelly spoke about, I have the clear plastic containers Tracey spoke about, I have the rubbermaid stackable containers, I am even re-using the boxes the shirts were delivered in and i still have shirts everywhere. I guess it is because I sell so many different varieties of shirts that my inventory has grown over the years. It maybe time for a clearance sale or something because I have shirts piled up everywhere in the shop. They spilled out of the storage room a long time ago.


Katrina


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Katrina... Maybe you should run a special on craigslist "Special Custom Variety Collection T-shirts"


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

AdVanceNetworks said:


> the clear containers are the best! I can see what I have at a glance.



seems like a good idea


----------



## wuufer001 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey all, 
i read many of you are folding, stacking and storing in plastic tubs/containers, wouldn't the wrinkle in the long term be a hassle for printing? As i have received my first batch, (new to printing) and am thinking of how to store then so when it's ready for printing it would be nice and flat. I'm using a dedicated room in an apartment which has a small closet with a hanger rack, is it better to just let it hang or folding it up and stacking in the plastic containers?

** one more thing, is it okay to have it in the open instead of the plastic bins and closing with lid. I have thought of getting those bookshelves from Ikea and just like stacking a dozen in each shelf, or it's better to have in enclosed?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

wow all this chat and only 1 person showed what they use for storage.
Post your pics 
would love to see how everyone runs their business messy or not


----------

